# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu

## binhan2015

các anh chị cứu em vơi, e ko đc xoa nhưng vẫn mất tài liệu a chị nào có phần mêm khôi phục dữ liệu cho e xin với. mail của e là "[email protected]" xin chân thành thanhk much!

----------


## yeubongda1102

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*

của bạn đây tham khảo thêm trên google.



> https://www.box.com/s/w2ms92gwmkwjszzx46cj

----------


## vncamera

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*

hiện nay có rất nhiều phần mềm phục hồi dữ liệu nhưng mình đề xuất những phần mềm miễn phí để bạn chọn lựa, nếu không được kết quả theo ý muốn thì bạn ý kiến lên để ban quản trị và mình và một số members khác để giúp đỡ cho bạn.

*10 phần mềm phục hồi dữ liệu miễn phí tốt nhất*
*1. recuva free*



_recuva free_ 
​được phát hành dưới dạng cài đặt và portable tiện dung. *recuva free* hỗ trợ phục hồi dữ liệu trên định dạng fat, exfat và ntfs. bạn chỉ cần chọn ổ đĩa cần phục hồi và các định dạng file mong muốn và để chương trình tự động làm việc.khi hoàn tất quá trình scan thiết bị lưu trữ, các file mà chương trình tìm được sẽ được liệt kê theo danh sách để có thể khôi phục theo ý của người dùng.ở chế độ* advanced mode*, recuva sẽ cho bạn nhiều tùy chọn hơn trong việc khôi phục của mình như tìm kiếm theo định dạng file hay thậm chí là theo một đoạn văn bản mà file đó đang chứa. và ở chế độ *deep scan*, recuva sẽ tốn khá nhiều tài nguyên hệ thống và thời gian hoàn thành nhưng sẽ khôi phục được nhiều dữ liệu hơn cho bạn. chương trình còn có chức năng xóa vĩnh viên dữ liệu nào đó để không ai có thể khôi phục lại được.xét về tính năng thì recuva vẫn là một trong những chương trình tốt nhất trong danh sách này của chúng tôi.

*link dowload:* http://www.piriform.com/recuva

*2. undelete 360*


*undelete 360* là một công cụ hoàn toàn miễn phí, không giới hạn dung lượng và số lượng các file cần khôi phục. chương trình có thể làm việc với nhiều định dạng file khác nhau và khi có kết quả khôi phục, bạn cũng có thể xem trước các file trong danh sách hoàn thành để quyết định xem có nên khôi phục nó hay không.
_download undelete 360_ 
​tốc độ làm việc của *undelete 360* không phải là một điểm mạnh, nhưng chương trình có thể phục hồi các file mà nhiều chương trình khác không thể, đây là một điểm mạnh mà bạn cần lưu tâm về undelete 360.

*link dowload:* http://www.undelete360.com/download.html ( bạn click vào link này, tiếp sau đó bạn ấn vào dòng chữ: download undelete 360 setup_[undelete-360-setup.exe, 1.94 mb, multilingual] )
_
*3. minitool partition recovery*


minitool partition recoveryviệc khôi phục các dữ liệu đã mất thì các chương trình khác cũng có thể làm được tốt nhưng với minitool partition recovery bạn còn có thể khôi phục được các dữ liệu cũng các phân vùng bị mất mà ít chương trình nào có thể hỗ trợ.
_minitool partition recovery_ 
​tuy nhiên nếu đang làm việc với các thiết bị lưu trữ bị hư hỏng vật lý thì bạn cũng đừng quá hy vọng vào minitool partition recovery, chương trình chỉ có thể cho bạn biết các phân vùng nào bị hư hỏng mà thôi.

*link dowload*: http://www.minitool-partitionrecovery.com/download.html ( khi vào đây bạn click vào đúng phiên bản mà bạn cần dowload vì trang này rất nhiều phần mềm ( miễn phí lẫn tính phí ), cụ thể ở đây bạn chọn vào dòng: minitool power data recovery *(freeware)*

*4. wise data recovery*

thật khó có chương trình phục hồi dữ liệu nào lại đơn giản hóa việc sự dụng như *wise data recovery*. giao diện chương trình không có menu, hộp thoại báo hay bất cứ thông báo gì khác. bạn chỉ việc chọn thiết bị lưu trữ cần phục hồi và click *recover* để chương trình làm việc là xong.
_wise data recovery_
​tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của *wise data recovery* là không làm việc trên định dạng fat. đây có thể coi là chương trình gọn nhẹ dành cho người dùng không chuyên nhưng vẫn đảm bảo hiệu quả phục hồi dữ liệu cao.

*link dowload:* http://www.wisecleaner.com/wisedatarecoveryfree.html ( khi bạn vào đây bạn click vào dòng chữ click here to download wise data recovery để dowload phần mềm nhé, nó nằm ở cuối trang web )

*5. photorec*


một công cụ khôi phục dữ liệu khá mạnh, hoạt động trên nhiều hệ điều hành (dos, windows, linux, os x …), hỗ trợ trên 200 định dạng file khác nhau.
_photorec_ 
​giao diện của chương trình sẽ nhìn “hơi chán” một chút khi là cửa sổ dos, tuy nhiên không thể phủ nhận sức mạnh của công vụ này.

*link dowload:* http://download.com.vn/download/testdisk-photorec-for-dos-win9x/23862 

*6. freeundelete*


không hỗ trợ định dạng fat, tốc độ làm việc chậm là các điểm yêu của freeundelete. tuy nhiên, khi làm việc trên định dạng ntfs sở trường thì công cụ này mới thể hiện hết ưu điểm của mình.
_freeundelete_ 
​các dữ liệu ở chế độ xem trước sẽ chi theo cấu trúc thư mục trước khi chúng bị xóa chứ không phải 1 danh sách lộn xộn như các chương trình khác sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm chính xác những dự liệu cần khôi phục.

*link dowload:* http://www.officerecovery.com/freeundelete/

*7. paragon rescue kit free*


trường máy bạn bị lỗi nặng nề, không thể khởi động thì các chương trình khôi phục đã được cài đặt sẽ trở thành vô dụng. và *paragon rescue kit free* sẽ là cứu tinh cho bạn khi hỗ trợ khả năng tạo thành đĩa cd boots để khởi động cùng hệ thống, khôi phục các dữ liệu bị mất hay phân vùng bị lỗi.
_paragon rescue kit free_ 
​khả năng làm việc tuyệt vời, chương trình có thể sửa hầu hết các lỗi về khởi động để hệ thống trở lại tình trạng ổn định. bên cạnh đó, tính năng *file transfer wizard* của paragon còn giúp chuyển dữ liệu qua lại giữa các thiết bị lưu trữ, coi như một chương trình *backup* “nóng”

*link dowload:* http://www.paragon-software.com/home/rk-express/

*8. glary undelete*


với glary undelete, bạn chỉ cần lựa chọn ổ đĩa và tiến hành scan là xong. điểm yếu duy nhất của chương trình này là tốc độ làm việc khá chậm so với các chương trình khác cùng chức năng.
_glary undelete_ 
​glary undelete hỗ trợ cả 2 định dạng fat và ntfs, danh sách kết quả chia theo thư mục và có thể sắp xếp theo tên giúp dễ dàng cho việc chọn lựa dữ liệu cần khôi phục.

*link dowload:* http://www.glarysoft.com/glary-undelete/

*9. pandora recovery*


khác với các công cụ trên là chỉ tiến hành scan dữ liệu trên một thiết bị lưu trữ cụ thể rồi cho danh sách các dữ liệu phục hồi, *pandora recovery* có khả năng dùng một cửa sổ giống với windows explorer để bạn lọc dữ liệu, tìm theo tên, dung lượng, hay là “ngày tạo” và còn có thể xem trước cả các file hình ảnh.
_pandora recovery_ 
​*pandora recovery* tuy có thể nhận ra định dạng fat nhưng kết quả làm việc thì không được tốt và nhiều khi không tìm thấy dữ liệu khôi phục.

*link dowload:* http://www.pandorarecovery.com/download/ ( khi bạn vào đây bạn ấn vào dòng chữ: download from download.com - recommended, dòng chữ hơi nhỏ, bạn nhớ chú ý kỹ nhé )

*10. pc inspector file recovery*


pc inspector file recovery cho kết quả khá tốt với các bài kiểm tra của chung tôi, chương trình có thể hoạt động tốt trên cả 2 định dàng fat và ntfs. danh sách các file được tìm thấy cũng sẽ được liệt kê theo dạng thư mục, đồng thời chương trình cũng hỗ trợ khả năng tìm kiếm đơn giản giúp người dùng có thể lựa chọn dữ liệu cần khôi phục.
_pc inspector file recovery_ 
​nếu mới sử dụng, bạn sẽ thấy chương trình có giao diện hơi rối mắt vì chia theo dạng tab (lời khuyên là bạn nên rút các thiết bị usb không thiết khi làm việc với *pc inspector file recovery*). chương trình chỉ hỗ trợ xem trước ở dạng văn bản hay mã hex và không xem trước được file jpeg.

*link dowload:* http://www.pcinspector.de/default.htm?language=1 ( bạn nhìn vào phía bên tay phải có dòng chữ dowload here bạn ấn vào phía dưới có tên phần mềm và dowload nhé )

----------


## tintuclqh

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*




> của bạn đây tham khảo thêm trên google.


link này die rồi anh piloveyou. anh xem thử còn link nào thì post nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thanhtuancr7

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*

trước đây tôi cũng sử dụng recuvar, phần mềm này cá nhân tôi thấy khá là tốt, ưu điểm dung lượng nhẹ, dễ sử dụng, nhưng trong nhiều trường hợp thì phần mềm này bó tay

----------


## huynq.231

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*

mình nghỉ bạn nên vào tịm đi cho nhanh ng ta khôi phục hay lắm

----------


## viettopcare10

*trả lời: xin phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu*

đi bảo dưỡng đi bạn ơi tránh nguy cơ xấu nhất

----------

